# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests > [Question] Is there a pixel based fishing bot for 7.3.5 - 2018

## 88gamer88

Hello everyone,

I have a small question.
Is there a pixel based fishing bot for legion 7.3.5, that works ?
when i google it, will see only older programs from 2015 / 2016.

Hope that some cen help me  :Smile:

----------


## WiNiFiX

As mentioned many times on this forum before: The Ultimate Fishbot - Home

----------


## gouzi

Hello;

I've never understand how to download the last release on a github page.
I've tied to clic on Clone or Download but that is only for the source I think, there are no executable on the zip.
I've looked into release, could you confirm the last on is ?
Dev Release 4.1(01) released this on 28 Sep 2015 

Regards

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon can be used as a fishing bot but it is currently detected by Blizzard unless you use the streaming method... Chimpeon 101 - Using Chimpeon on a Remote PC

----------


## WiNiFiX

> Hello;
> I've never understand how to download the last release on a github page.
> I've tied to clic on Clone or Download but that is only for the source I think, there are no executable on the zip.
> I've looked into release, could you confirm the last on is ?
> Dev Release 4.1(01) released this on 28 Sep 2015 
> Regards


Directly from Fishbot.net download link
https://github.com/UltimateFishbot/U...36/Fishbot.zip

----------


## airrunner

> Directly from Fishbot.net download link
> https://github.com/UltimateFishbot/U...36/Fishbot.zip


Does this work for anyone? The cursor just goes nuts and it crashes my computer  :Big Grin:

----------


## WiNiFiX

You will find it helps to read the instructions / source code before pressing start :P

----------


## Lil'Sprout

it specifically states not to use on a public server that it is no longer safe

----------


## WiNiFiX

> it specifically states not to use on a public server that it is no longer safe


Nothing in botting is ever safe, its a warning.

----------


## WiNiFiX

> it specifically states not to use on a public server that it is no longer safe


Nothing in botting is ever safe, its a warning. 
But using it like it is will be silly, they give you the source code, edit it make it unique and yours, change as much as possible and lower the risk.

----------

